# Green Seal Select info



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is a bottle I picked up, It is a Green Seal Select about a 28oz bottle, it says on the bottom  "pure and without drugs or poison". The bottom is marked with Buckeye Bottling Works Toledo Ohio. What year was this made and is it a soda?  Any Value or rarity ?  Thanks for any help   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2010)

bottom Pic


----------



## madman (Jun 22, 2010)

hey jay the, bottle is common in toledo ohio, thats where i grew up, but as many brewerers of that time ill say around 1910s bottled other things also, like i know they bottled howdy soda, and others sodas and beers, nice bottle


----------



## madman (Jun 22, 2010)

check it  http://buckeyebeer20000.tripod.com/id7.html


----------



## jskirk (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow I wouldnt have thought that this is that old, I guess the 09 on the other side might mean 1909?, This is in really good shape for its age, I think this is a keeper  for me, unless someone needs it .  The infor on Buckeye was cool  Thanks  Jay


----------

